# 6-4 [Bruiser Bull Shark in the Bay]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

Nathan & I headed out to Sykes last night with the intentions of finding some good bait. Ideally, we would have ended up snagging a couple cownose rays & putting a half a dozen bluefish on the bridge. For some reason, things didn't go as planned. Isn't it funny how that happens? Moral of the story is the bait run sucked, but we did manage two stud bluefish & a large ladyfish. 

Left Sykes & headed out to our spot around 1:45. Had all three baits yakked out by 2:14. At 2:18 my International slowly bowed up, started clicking steadily, & then began to scream. Nathan & I both knew right away that a bull shark had found my bait. Picked up the rod, let her head 50 or so more yards out into the bay, & then started pushing my lever past strike & gradually lifted the rod tip. HOOKED UP. Massive head shakes, crazy run ensues, then slack. Great. There goes my chance for the night. 

At 2:25, Nathan's 14/0 takes off on a slow run. No way we were screwing up two chances in the first fifteen minutes of fishing. A couple minutes later & he began a ten minute brawl with a solid 82'' female bull. After leadering her, we secured a tag, grabbed a few photos, & then sent her on her way. 

Successful trip? I'd say so. 

*Tally for the Night:*

*Me:* Broken dreams
*Nathan:* 82'' bull shark (67.5'' fork length, 41'' girth - new personal record for him)

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Very Good Post. Congratulations.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go brother....nice toothy!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Great pics and post!!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice Sawyer. Nathan wins again!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Great write up and even better pictures man! Your turn tonight!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol I think I have caught that shark before, I remember one with the tip of its dorsal that looked alot like that!!!! ha ha I'll lookin my pictures.

Good for you guys.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Realtor said:


> lol I think I have caught that shark before, I remember one with the tip of its dorsal that looked alot like that!!!! ha ha I'll lookin my pictures.
> 
> Good for you guys.


Thanks man! 

Let me know after you check those pictures Jim! Would be pretty cool if it were actually the same one. Haha.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Lot's of fun!! Good job! 
You forgot to mention where " our spot" is


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Inn Deep said:


> Lot's of fun!! Good job!
> You forgot to mention where " our spot" is


Aww dammit man, you're right! My mistake. I'll give you a hint. 

The spot is in Pensacola Bay. 

:thumbup:

& I'll let you in on another secret. We went for a couple hours last night & the night before & didn't have a single run. First trip there may have just been a fluke? Who knows. 

Will be trying there again as soon as I get back from this road trip to Wisconsin in a week & a half!


----------

